# Halloween cakes



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Great cake gothic princess. What flavor was it and what is the orange stuffe surrounding it? Was that part of the cake as well. What a great friend you have to do such a great cake for you.


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

The orange was extra left over from the cake mix. One of the cake company's had orange cake mix, around Halloween, she always picks up several box's. 

She used several layers of cake stacked on top of one another to create the shape of the hat. At the very top an ice cream cone.

For her first time and 1 days notice, she did an excellent job.

The decorations were left over from her graveyard cake she makes every year for work.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

She did a great job. Also here's a tip. I bake all the time, and if you ever want orange color or green or any other color cake mix, you can always use food coloring. This way you don;t have to wait for Halloween to get the orange cake mix. Nice job and looks yummy


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

TheGothicPrincess said:


> Just wanted to know if anyone else had pictures of their halloween cakes.


Here are some pics of cakes that various people have made for our parties:


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

Awesome cakes. Gives me some ideas for next years cake.


----------



## Britishwitch (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi this was my effort last year

http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc199/Halloweenmad/092.jpg


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Great pics Msmeeple and Britishwitch. They look both gross and yummy all at the same time, now how did you manage that


----------



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

Here are a couple of ours.


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

I'm still now sure how to post a photo on here so my haunted castle cake was butter pecan. I did not frost it cause we cut it into chunks and skewered it and dipped them in the chocolate fountain! You can find the cake in the links below my name. In the web site...the cake is in the "Sweets to Die For" section or you can find it in the Halloween Food album in picturetrail! 

That witches hat cake is great GothicPrincess! Ms Meeple...I always love looking at your food photos!

the Muffster

P.S. Oh Oh !!! I just went & checked & that castle cake is not in picturetrail albums gotta go to the web site!! Sorry


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

LVScott great cakes. You guys are quite talented.


----------



## Britishwitch (Jan 5, 2008)

This picture was not of a cake exactly but of a soft sponge flan with oranges and grapes

http://s212.photobucket.com/albums/cc199/Halloweenmad/?action=view&current=Halloween2006051.jpg

Not many wanted to eat it...said it was too creepy!


----------



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

Spookilicious mama said:


> LVScott great cakes. You guys are quite talented.


[blushing] Why, thank you! You can see more of our "Food Creations" at our website (under Props).

Woo hoo! My photo page just passed 40,000 views! Gee, I wonder when I get to pick my own avatar name THERE?


----------



## Mr Unpleasant (Feb 25, 2005)

I whipped this one together for our party. The spider is made from some Hostess SuzyQ's with shiny black sprinkles and licorice for legs.


----------



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

Mr Unpleasant said:


> I whipped this one together for our party. The spider is made from some Hostess SuzyQ's with shiny black sprinkles and licorice for legs.


I LIKE it!


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

I love the Halloween cakes!!!

Here's my Spider Cake:


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Mr. Unpleasent...Mrs.Meyers666 awesome job. Both great spider cakes


----------

